# Písemnost



## winpoj

Zdravím,

nevěděli byste, který typ dokumentu lze označit jako "písemnost"? Všechny právní dokumenty, nebo jen některé druhy? Je třeba smlouva písemnost?

A co správní dokumenty, třeba územní rozhodnutí, vyměření pokuty... ?

Vím, je to spíš otázka na právníka, ale třeba to někdo budete vědět.

Díky


----------



## Jana337

Zajímavá otázka. Smlouvy bych do písemností neřadila, správní dokumenty naopak rozhodně ano. Písemnost je podle mého názoru dokument vydaný úřadem a určený konkrétnímu subjektu či subjektům. Do soukromé sféry se mi to slovo moc nehodí. Ale samozřejmě se mohu mýlit.


----------



## texpert

Osobně nemám názor, ale moje známá z literárního archivu by nesouhlasila. Už deset let mluví o tom, že zpracovává "písemnosti" (nikoli písemnictví).


----------



## werrr

Já chápu písemnost jako jakýkoliv písemný dokument, lhostejno zda právní povahy. Smlouva písemností není, tím je každé její písemné vyhotovení.

Nevím nic o tom, že by pojem písemnost byl nějak definován zákonem. A i kdyby byl, neznamená to, že je taková definice jazykově obecně závazná.


----------

